# شرح بالصور لمصنع بولى إيثيلين منخفض وعالي الكثافة



## ابو يوسف (9 يوليو 2009)

في عملية إنتاج الpolyethylene منخفض الكثافة، يدفع الإيثيلين إلى ضغط التفاعل، وذلك بواسطة عدة مكابس تتطلب فيما بينها عمـليات تبريد. يتم إدخال الإيثيلين المكبوس والحفاز إلى مفاعل أوتوكلاف autoclave ترفع فيه درجة الحرارة والضغط لتتم عملية البلمـرة. يسحب ( extrusion ) الpolyethylene النـاتج بانتظام ثم يبرد، ويحول لحبيبات جافة، في الوقت الذي يتم فيه فصل باقي الإيثيلين، الذي لم يتبلمر، ويعاد تدويره في الكباسات.





أما الpolyethylene مرتفع الكثافة pehd أو منخفض الضغط، فقد اكتشف عام 1945، وهو يخلو من الوصلات العرضية، ونسبة التبلور فيه عالية.

ويتم تحضيره عند ضغط في حدود 2 جو، مما يجعل هذه العملية اقتصادية للغاية، وتستخدم درجات حرارة ما بين 50 - 70°م أي أوطأ من درجة انصهار البوليمر نفسه، كما يستعمل زمن تلامس ما بين 1 - 4 ساعة، ويمكن التحكم في الوزن الجزيئ للبوليمر بالتحكم في ظروف التفاعل. 

تسمى عملية إنتاج الpolyethylene عالي الكثافة بعملية زيجلر zeigler، إذ يستعمل حفاز زيجلر المكوّن من ناتج تفاعل أحد مركبات فلز انتقالي، مثل رابع كلوريد التيتانيوم ticl4 مع مركب عضو فلزي organometallic مثل داي إيثيل ألومنيوم مونو كلوريد diethyl aluminium monochloride. 

وهناك طريقة أخرى لإنتاج polyethylene عالي الكثافة تستخدم فيها حفازات أكسيدية من أكاسيد الفلزات مثل أكسيد الكروم المحمل على سيليكا أو سيليكا ألومينا، والتي يضاف إليها بعض المنشطات من أكاسيد الفلزات الأخرى مثل أكسيد الحديد وأكسيد النحاس وأكسيد الباريوم. 

في هذه العملية تستعمل ضغوط في حدود 40 جو، وحرارة 125-160°م، ويضاف الحفاز بنسبة ½ %.. 

وفي عمليات الإنتاج، يتم تحضير الحفاز في غرفة مستقلة، تمد المفاعل بكميات صغيرة من الحفاز المذاب في مذيب الهكسان الحلقي cyclohexane. كما يغذى المفاعل بإيثيلين شديد النقاوة ليعطي ضغطًا من 1 - 6 جو، وتكون درجة حرارة المفاعل 50 - 70°م. يتكون الpolyethylene عالي الكثافة، ثم يسير إلى مبخر المذيب، ويترسب البوليمر الصلب.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل ننتظر المزيد ...


----------



## ابو يوسف (10 يوليو 2009)




----------



## ابو يوسف (20 فبراير 2010)




----------



## zahertop (17 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على الموضوع


----------



## ابو يوسف (21 ديسمبر 2011)

​


----------



## محمد عزيزية (23 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع


----------



## ahmed sameri (4 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااا 
ياريت اخى الكريم لو امكن صور وشرح لمفاعل بولى فينال اسيتات


----------



## zizomoka (8 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------

